# 2000 chevy S10 dash cluster light



## gramo (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, I recently installed a aftermarket stereo in my S10 I used a harness. My dashboard night time cluster light will not work now. My gauages light up when I go to start the truck but then will not . My dimmer switch works cause I can turn my inside lights on and off. Anyone know of a solution. They worked fine with another stereo I had in the truck but went out on this second install.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gramo said:


> Hi, I recently installed a aftermarket stereo in my S10 I used a harness. My dashboard night time cluster light will not work now. My gauages light up when I go to start the truck but then will not . My dimmer switch works cause I can turn my inside lights on and off. Anyone know of a solution. They worked fine with another stereo I had in the truck but went out on this second install.
> 
> Thanks


 You used a dash wire, when you hooked up the new one.


----------



## gramo (Jun 12, 2014)

What is a dash wire. My cluster lights still aren't working. I bought some light kit that plugs into my ashtray and have been using that for months.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Clip the orange or orange and white wire from the back of the aftermarket radio.


----------

